# Hello! Newbie from the D.M.V (Washington DC, Maryland, and Virginia)!



## naomiheartsyou (May 8, 2011)

Hi I'm Naomi (as you can tell from my username hehe) and I can't wait to start talking about makeup with you guys ^_^


----------



## sayah (May 8, 2011)

Welcome Naomi! Glad to have you!


----------



## nunu (May 8, 2011)

Hello! Welcome to Specktra


----------



## thatssojessy (May 8, 2011)

Welcome! Nice too see another person from the D.M.V in here!


----------



## LMD84 (May 9, 2011)

to specktra! have fun chatting with us!


----------



## Shypo (May 12, 2011)

Hi Naomi!  I used to live in those same areas when I was growing up -

  	I hope you enjoy getting to know Spektra and all of us!!


----------

